# Dom Rep - Punta Cana



## Tobsecret (8. Juli 2013)

Bin ab Mitte November für 2 Wochen in der Dom Rep in Punta Cana....hat jemand Erfahrungen dort !?

Danke für Tipps.


----------



## lillebæltfisker (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

Hallo,

war im Januar 2012 in Punta Cana und bin mehrmals zum angeln mit rausgefahren. Die "Firma" nannte sich Blue Sky und hat mehrere Boote zum Hochseefischen. Waren nicht gerade die neusten Yachten und in der Kabine darf man sich nicht umsehen, aber das Personal war kompetent und freundlich.
Falls du mehr Infos oder Telefonnummern brauchst, dann
gib mir Bescheid.
Schönen Urlaub
Gruß Frank


----------



## Tortugaf (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

Hey Frank

Wieviel Fahrten habt ihr genau gemacht u. was habt ihr alles gefangen ? 
Vielleicht kannst du mir noch sagen da die Fahrt gekostet hat gerne per PN ?

G. Frank


----------



## lillebæltfisker (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

Hallo Frank,

für die erste Ausfahrt habe ich noch 80,-USD gezahlt und danach von mal zu mal weniger. Zum Schluss fuhr ich für 50,- mit. War in den 3 Wochen insgesamt 10 mal draußen. Habe mehrere Mahi-Mahi, Baracuda, Bonitos und Wahoo gefangen. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## FlitzeZett (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

Bei mir ist es schon ne Weile her... 2007 

Ich hab über meinen Reiseanbieter damals vor Ort gebucht.
War ein teurer Spass... Wir waren mit 5 Personen an Bord. Pro Person die angelt 150,- für eine Rute, ohne Angel nur mitfahren 120,- Dollar. 

Etwas längere Anfahrt in ein kleines Dörfchen am Strand, dort war dann eine große Fischküche und am Strand lagen 4-6 Boote.

Gefangen haben wir so naja. Die Barracudas haben uns die Köderfische geflettert, schöne Goldmakrelen haben wir gefangen. Auf einem anderen Boot gabs Schwertfisch. 

Ganz nett war das auf der Heimfahrt anhand von Flaggen angezeigt wurde, was gefangen wurde. 

Zum gebuchten Preis kam dann noch das Trinkgeld für die zwei Besatzungsmitglieder...

Aber wie gesagt ist schon paar Jahre her


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*



lillebæltfisker schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> für die erste Ausfahrt habe ich noch 80,-USD gezahlt und danach von mal zu mal weniger. Zum Schluss fuhr ich für 50,- mit. War in den 3 Wochen insgesamt 10 mal draußen. Habe mehrere Mahi-Mahi, Baracuda, Bonitos und Wahoo gefangen.
> Gruß Frank



Das sind ja mal echte Schnäppchenpreise. #6 Wie lange seid ihr immer unterwegs gewesen und wie ist das Angelmaterial?


----------



## Tortugaf (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

Hey 

Diese Preise sind unglaublich günstig |kopfkrat , ausser ihr wart 10 Leute auf dem Boot. Damit kann der Eigner nicht mal den Spritt bezahlen, bei einer zahlenden Person. War das eine party fishing tour ?
Wielviel zahlende Gäste wart ihr ?

G. Frank


----------



## lillebæltfisker (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

sind meistens mit 6 zahlende Personen an Bord gewesen. Wurde nach drei Ausfahrten, die je 4 Stunden dauerten, halt ein wenig bevorzugt, so das ich nicht nur zum zuschauen mitgefahren bin. Die Mannschaft war sehr kompetent und angergiert. Es waren ständig frische Köderfische (schon fertig am Haken und Vorfach gebunden) bereit. Auch gekühlte Getränke gab es reichlich und waren mit im Preis.


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

Ok, sechs Leute an Bord, das relativiert den Preis.
Hauptsache, es hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## lillebæltfisker (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

klar doch, angeln macht immer Spaß, aber man ist bei dieser Art zu angeln ja im Prinzip nur "Einkurbler". Der Fisch hängt bereits und dann bekommst du die Rute im Kampfstuhl in die Hand gedrückt und musst drehen, drehen, drehen bis dir die Suppe runter läuft. Ein echter Drill sieht anders aus. 
War in diesem Jahr in Thailand mit eigenem Gerät, das war "angeln". :q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1aIX29wdIo


----------



## Tortugaf (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dom Rep - Punta Cana*

Hey Frank

Das hätte mich schon sehr gewundert wenn das eine normale Charter gewessen wäre, habe selber ein Charterboot. Mein Boot ist viel kleiner u. verbraucht wesentlich weniger Brennstoff, als diese zwei motorige Bertram. Ich glaube es ist eine alte 33 ft o.35 ft  lange Bertram. 
Für 80,- Dollar fährt dich auch keine Sportfishing-Lancha ( eine Lancha ist in Mexico, ein kleines Motorboot), auch nicht für einen halbenTag, auf das Meer, raus.

Aber das wichtigste ist, das es euch Spass gemacht hat, sogar nicht viel gekostet hat.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch Party-Fishing-Touren anbieten, aber nur als Botomfishing.

G. Frank


----------

